# BRBR Check Point



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Scheduled for this Saturday. Don't forget all the required licenses, stamps and HIP #. You probably should plan on adding time to your drive home too. http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1509-dwr-to-hold-administrative-checkpoint.html


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Scheduled for this Saturday. Don't forget all the required licenses, stamps and HIP #. You probably should plan on adding time to your drive home too. http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1509-dwr-to-hold-administrative-checkpoint.html


not sure why they announce it...its just less likely to catch the people who are breaking the laws on purpose...since they could read it and just not break the law that day...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Highway Patrol announces DUI checkpoints, and guess what? They still catch drunk people.;-)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

State law requires them to post checkpoint locations. Illegal search and seizure and all that constitution stuff.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like I'm buying steel shot


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish they would patrol all of the dikes when the morning shoot is over. It turns into a madhouse every day.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a roadblock stopping everyone not just hunter they will have obtained a warrant advertised the location and submitted a plan for the roadblock. Same as required for any roadblock. It's due to some Supreme Court rulings over the years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Looks like I'm buying steel shot


yeah What's with the empty lead shot shells on the BRMBR dikes? Guys reloading I spose. 

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

or the clever ones load lead shot into steel empties....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i wonder how that going to go.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

years ago my dad caught some guys loading lead in steel empties.....he happened to carry a magnet while checking waterfowlers.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Technology*

I don't know if all the COs carry them, but the latest method being used are density meters that can determine if it's lead, steel, tungsten, bismuth, etc. It doesn't matter what the hull says.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dubob said:


> I don't know if all the COs carry them, but the latest method being used are density meters that can determine if it's lead, steel, tungsten, bismuth, etc. It doesn't matter what the hull says.


 When I was a kid, the Feds used to foot patrol the dikes out at the BRBR. One lady checked us out on the 10 shell dike before it was a 10 shell limit. She had one of those contraptions where she would place the shotgun shell on it, a number would pop up, and she could tell what was inside. Until now, I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Props to the DWR officers performing this check. Call me a crazy tin-foil hat kind of a guy, but I get a little pissed off at these whole road block games. I am a strong believer in freedom of movement as a fundamental Constitutional right and don't like this being violated, which these mandatory check points and DUI stops clearly violate IMO.

Once flagged into the parking lot it was a quick check license, HIP number, duck stamp, and bird inspection and I was on my way. Only took a couple minutes. The only negative part other than violating the freedom of movement as a fundamental Constitutional right, was as soon as I stepped out of the truck some goober was pretty quick to step between me and the truck and start snooping around in the truck. I politely shut the door and locked the truck and he was fine. Overall not as painful as i thought it'd be.


----------

